# SX3 Power Drawbar



## 1hand (Oct 9, 2010)

Going to build a power drawbar for the mill.

Here are the first of the parts to start with.






Matt


----------



## 1hand (Oct 15, 2010)

pick up some more suplies for the project.





some air fittings and 1/4" air line and 1/8" copper tubing.




Matt


----------



## 1hand (Oct 23, 2010)

The first official CNC useable part. 













Made the top cylinder plate today. 
Matt


----------



## majorm (Nov 6, 2012)

Any updates to this?  I would love to have a power drawbar on mine.


----------



## vidio1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Have you seen these plans?  http://home.insightbb.com/~joevicar3/cheap_drawbar.htm  It's hard to beat for the price.......


----------



## majorm (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry I didnt see your post earlier.   Ill definatly check into that so thanks for the link.


----------

